
Warren Buffett's New Words of Wisdom  - peter123
http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-stories/2009-05-03/warren-buffetts-new-words-of-wisdom/full/
======
tptacek
"If you have 150 IQ, sell 30 points to someone else."

~~~
ableal
(I was going to quote that ;-)

Now there's a startup idea. The 'ebay', I mean.

------
duncanj
So, now he's pimping his stocks, just like everyone else. Sad.

------
khandekars
"Simple != Easy", :)

